

Things that suck about new Google Reader - andrijac
http://bugnplay.tumblr.com/post/12191299749/things-that-suck-about-new-google-reader
- I can’t no longer access old shared items from my friends.<p>- There used to be an option to share a folder or a tag. If you do this, you get public url for that folder or tag that you can access to. This was useful to me because I could tag posts with tag (tag that was already shared publicly), and by doing it I’m sharing post on my special atom public feed. I might use that tag to read it later on the phone, or pull that feed on some web page. Google Reader was a publishing tool, now it’s Google+ only publishing tool.<p>I’ll probably find more stuff missing along the way.
======
andrijac
Thing is, Google Reader was open, publishing tool. Now it's only side project
for Google+.

